# Sobre o bem-feito e benfeito



## Giora2

N'alguns dicionários, um pouco recentes inclusive, vê-se benfeito como "feito com esmero" e bem-feito como entrada inexistente. Há pouco, porém, tomei conhecimento que foi voltada atrás a decisão de não admitir bem-feito e deu-se a benfeito o sentido de "ação altruísta".

 Pois bem, podem informar-me a origem desta mudança e a prova de que ela aconteceu realmente? Foi-me dito que a nova versão do AOLP fora o responsável, mas tenho a sua 2.° edição e nada vi.


----------



## nick1990

Giora2 said:


> *N'algunsNalguns* dicionários, um pouco recentes inclusive, vê-se benfeito como "feito com esmero" e bem-feito como entrada inexistente. Há pouco, porém, tomei conhecimento *de* que foi voltada atrás a decisão de não *se* admitir bem-feito e deu-se a benfeito o sentido de "ação altruísta".
> 
> Pois bem, podem informar-me a origem desta mudança e a prova de que ela aconteceu realmente? Foi-me dito que a nova versão do AOLP fora *oa* responsável, mas tenho a sua 2.° edição e nada vi.


"Benfeito" consta, mas "bem-feito" não, da quinta edição do Vocabulário Ortográfico da Língua Portuguesa de 2009, o que não quer dizer absolutamente nada. Repare que "bem-feito" é adjetivo e "benfeito" é substantivo. Não se trata, portanto, de mudança de ortografia duma mesma palavra. Imagino que o adjetivo "bem-feito" não seja muito diferente da expressão "bem feito", sem o hífen, então seria um excesso da língua mantê-los os dois; porém, por "bem-feito" estar presente na língua desde o século treze segundo o Houaiss, pega mal e fica chato não se admitir semelhante adjetivo com uma canetada boba dessas aí.


----------



## pfaa09

No caso de Portugal, importa dizer que o substantivo / nome é "Benfeitor" (aquele que pratica o bem). Mas também é adjectivo.
Quanto a "Bem-feito" e "Benfeito", são os adjectivos antes e depois do AOLP de 1990.
Adiciono a interjeição "Bem feito", que significa, por outras palavras: "Bem feito! Eu avisei-te! Agora não te venhas queixar!"
Desconheço o uso de "Benfeito" em Portugal como substantivo.


----------



## nick1990

De fato, tem razão, "benfeito" é adjetivo. No OP, contudo, Giora2 atribui


Giora2 said:


> a benfeito o sentido de "ação altruísta".


Fui levado a crer que, além de adjetivo, "benfeito" pudesse também ser substantivo: "O benfeito dos católicos salta aos olhos".

Talvez se buscasse estabelecer um paralelo com "malfeito", esse sim há muito adjetivo e substantivo.


----------



## Carfer

Apesar de se encontrar nos dicionários portugueses, o substantivo '_malfeito_', no sentido de dano ou prejuízo, praticamente não se usa. Nunca o encontrei, de resto, em quatro décadas de profissão em que tratar de danos e prejuízos é o pão nosso de cada dia. O mesmo sucede com '_benfeito_', que só encontro como adjectivo e na grafia moderna, crendo eu que a maioria das pessoas continua a usar a antiga '_bem-feito'_. O uso de ambos os termos em Portugal e no Brasil aparenta, por isso, ser diferente.


----------



## Giora2

pfaa09 said:


> No caso de Portugal, importa dizer que o substantivo / nome é "Benfeitor" (aquele que pratica o bem). Mas também é adjectivo.
> Quanto a "Bem-feito" e "Benfeito", são os adjectivos antes e depois do AOLP de 1990.
> Adiciono a interjeição "Bem feito", que significa, por outras palavras: "Bem feito! Eu avisei-te! Agora não te venhas queixar!"
> Desconheço o uso de "Benfeito" em Portugal como substantivo.




Então benfeito em Portugal continou a significar "feito com esmero" e bem-feito a expressão em "bem feito!"? Bem, interessante, mas no Brasil já não é mais assim e me permanece a dúvida respeitante quem ou o que de fato fez o estado das palavras mudar.



Carfer said:


> Apesar de se encontrar nos dicionários portugueses, o substantivo '_malfeito_', no sentido de dano ou prejuízo, praticamente não se usa. Nunca o encontrei, de resto, em quatro décadas de profissão em que tratar de danos e prejuízos é o pão nosso de cada dia. O mesmo sucede com '_benfeito_', que só encontro como adjectivo e na grafia moderna, crendo eu que a maioria das pessoas continua a usar a antiga '_bem-feito'_. O uso de ambos os termos em Portugal e no Brasil aparenta, por isso, ser diferente.



Em Portugal se usa outra construção além de "malfeito"? Sei que no Brasil agora se utiliza bem-feito em lugar de benfeito para algo feito com esmero, então ao menos com este vocábulo há equivalência de usos entre os dois países.



nick1990 said:


> "Benfeito" consta, mas "bem-feito" não, da quinta edição do Vocabulário Ortográfico da Língua Portuguesa de 2009, o que não quer dizer absolutamente nada. Repare que "bem-feito" é adjetivo e "benfeito" é substantivo. Não se trata, portanto, de mudança de ortografia duma mesma palavra. Imagino que o adjetivo "bem-feito" não seja muito diferente da expressão "bem feito", sem o hífen, então seria um excesso da língua mantê-los os dois; porém, por "bem-feito" estar presente na língua desde o século treze segundo o Houaiss, pega mal e fica chato não se admitir semelhante adjetivo com uma canetada boba dessas aí.



Foi o Houaiss que consultei e nele não consta "bem-feito".


----------



## pfaa09

Giora2 said:


> Então benfeito em Portugal continou a significar "feito com esmero" e bem-feito a expressão em "bem feito!"?


Percebeu errado. Bem-feito = antes do AO. Benfeito = após o AO (adjectivos). Já "bem feito" é uma interjeição que nada tem a ver com o adjectivo.
Para consulta --> "Benfeito", "bem-feito" ou "bem feito"? - Central de Estágio


Giora2 said:


> Em Portugal se usa outra construção além de "malfeito"? Sei que no Brasil agora se utiliza bem-feito em lugar de benfeito para algo feito com esmero


Sim, há outros sinónimos para o adjectivo, como para o substantivo "malfeito". Defeituoso; Deformado; Imperfeito; etc...
Nunca li "mal-feito".
Bem-feito (adjectivo), em Portugal, usa quem não cumpre o AO.


----------



## nick1990

Giora2 said:


> Foi o Houaiss que consultei e nele não consta "bem-feito".


Do meu Houaiss consta, com hífen e tudo.


----------



## guihenning

Não entendi foi nada. O Acordo Ortográfico transformou "bem-feito" em "benfeito"? A mim me é novidade isso aí.
O meu Houaiss, cuja edição não tenho ideia de qual seja, pois é o que vem com o Mac, atesta 'benfeito' como derivação de benfazer, e não o abona com os significados que tem "bem-feito".
O meu Houaiss também traz bem-feito, significando o que eu sempre soube que significava.



Carfer said:


> O uso de ambos os termos em Portugal e no Brasil aparenta, por isso, ser diferente.


Acho que não. Até onde sei, bem-feito conserva o hífen. Benfeito como substantivo nunca vi, embora o dicionário abone. Benfazejo, palavra até bem rara, é provável que seja mais comum. A confusão na pergunta que encabeça o fio e a mixórdia que é o AO pode ter-nos feito acreditar que ambos se tratavam da mesma coisa, com nova grafia, mas não me parece ser o caso, de todo.


----------



## nick1990

guihenning said:


> ... pode ter-nos feito acreditar que ambos se tratavam da mesma coisa, com nova grafia, mas não me parece ser o caso, de todo.


----------



## Guigo

Houaiss (_on-line_)

*benfeito* (sXIII cf. IVPM)
adjetivo
1 que se benfez; beneficiado
substantivo masculino p.us.
2 benefício, benfeitoria

homônimos
_bem feito_(interj.) e _bem-feito_(adj.)


----------



## Giora2

guihenning said:


> . O Acordo Ortográfico transformou "bem-feito" em "benfeito"?



É o que o priberam diz. Para o dicionário, bem-feito era a grafia de benfeito antes da reforma, mas depois desta passou a inexistir, razão pela qual não se encontra o vocábulo em seus dados.


----------



## Giora2

Oi gente, estava dando uma olhada na questão mais uma vez e notei um caso.

Esquecendo a dualidade bem-feito/benfeito por um pouco, aparentemente o prefixo《mini》pode se tornar adjetivo e preservar o seu sentido original, razão pela qual se pode escrever 《míni dicionário》 em vez de 《minidicionário》. Já o prefixo 《bem》não, ele ganha sentido de "da alta sociedade" quando é adjetivo. Algum de vocês sabe o motivo do prefixo 《bem》não ser tão resiliente quanto o prefixo 《mini》? Para quem se pergunta como isso está relacionado com o tópico inicial é só lembrar que, caso 《bem》pudesse manter seu significado prefixal após ser adjetivado, hífen não seria necessário, dando-nos 《bem feito》 em vez de 《bem-feito》.


----------



## Tony100000

Nunca encontrei "benfeito" em escrita em português. A infopédia nem regista este termo, apenas "bem-feito", mesmo no novo AO.


----------



## Carfer

Tony100000 said:


> Nunca encontrei "benfeito" em escrita em português. A infopédia nem regista este termo, apenas "bem-feito", mesmo no novo AO.



Eu também não, salvo no Priberam, que regista essa grafia pós-acordo Consulte o significado / definição de benfeito no Dicionário Priberam da Língua Portuguesa, o dicionário online de português contemporâneo. .


----------



## Giora2

Carfer said:


> Eu também não, salvo no Priberam, que regista essa grafia pós-acordo Consulte o significado / definição de benfeito no Dicionário Priberam da Língua Portuguesa, o dicionário online de português contemporâneo. .



Nem eu nunca a li em contextos de uso, mas no Houaiss, Michaelis, Dicio.com.br, Aurélio, e num livro de 2013 do Pedro Celso Luft aparece.


----------



## Ari RT

Me parece que bem e mini tenham naturezas diferentes. Mini, até onde eu consigo me lembrar, modificará um substantivo por prefixação, enquanto bem (nessa acepção de "com boa qualidade") modificará um verbo. Mesmo que o resultado acabe sendo um nome: meu bem querer é segredo, é sagrado; benfeitorias; bem casado (o docinho); o bem estar da população.
Além disso, mini é mesmo um prefixo. Ainda que seja usado para qualificar algo de pequeno, segue sendo invariável. Um minidicionário, dois mini dicionários, uma mini saia. Como adjetivo, teria que aceitar as marcações de gênero e número. Daí, talvez (do fato de ser um prefixo, portanto invariável), e de sua pouca amplitude de significado (significa pequeno e só isso mesmo), a sua estabilidade nessas construções.
Já bem pode significar um bocado de coisas. É quase um "to get" da língua portuguesa. Vou bem; meu bem; meus bens; gente bem; gente de bem; bem falante; o carro anda bem; veja bem...; fazer o bem sem olhar a quem; bem, vejamos...; bem que eu avisei; se bem que...; ela está bem feliz, bem rica, bem [adjetivo]; eu ia bem andando sem pensar em nada; bem casado, bem pintado, bem [particípio]...


----------



## Giora2

Ari RT said:


> Me parece que bem e mini tenham naturezas diferentes. Mini, até onde eu consigo me lembrar, modificará um substantivo por prefixação, enquanto bem (nessa acepção de "com boa qualidade") modificará um verbo. Mesmo que o resultado acabe sendo um nome: meu bem querer é segredo, é sagrado; benfeitorias; bem casado (o docinho); o bem estar da população.
> Além disso, mini é mesmo um prefixo. Ainda que seja usado para qualificar algo de pequeno, segue sendo invariável. Um minidicionário, dois mini dicionários, uma mini saia. Como adjetivo, teria que aceitar as marcações de gênero e número. Daí, talvez (do fato de ser um prefixo, portanto invariável), e de sua pouca amplitude de significado (significa pequeno e só isso mesmo), a sua estabilidade nessas construções.
> Já bem pode significar um bocado de coisas. É quase um "to get" da língua portuguesa. Vou bem; meu bem; meus bens; gente bem; gente de bem; bem falante; o carro anda bem; veja bem...; fazer o bem sem olhar a quem; bem, vejamos...; bem que eu avisei; se bem que...; ela está bem feliz, bem rica, bem [adjetivo]; eu ia bem andando sem pensar em nada; bem casado, bem pintado, bem [particípio]...



É isso mesmo, obrigado!


----------

